# Funny Facial Expressions



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Here are a couple of Ozzy's funny faces.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

Here are some older ones I've found of Hailie. Sorry they aren't too funny! I need to take more silly pictures!!:


----------



## Selena (Dec 26, 2006)

What great pictures!!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

This thread just makes me giggle. What a great idea! I love these pics! Beautiful dogs ... funny faces. Too cute for words.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Here is a series of pictures of Ripley "politely" asking for the ball.










Ripley gets pretty excited when you keep the ball from him for too long. He is not the least bit aggressive but this shot of him barking makes him look pretty fierce.










Maybe I should print this and hang it on the door. It's the scariest he'll ever look to a visitor. I'm sure if a crook broke in he would go get the ball and try to get them to play fetch with him.


----------



## flamingo_sandy (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a couple ... but Mary's 1st pic and Banner's Beware of Dog sign are GReat!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

We dont have any  But love these pics


----------



## Brady-n-Bindi (Jan 15, 2007)

Brady first LONG car ride.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Brady-n-Bindi said:


> Brady first LONG car ride.


 Thats so cute ..sleepy time


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

These are mine... I don't have very many. If I find anymore I will post them. :


----------



## MrsMonk (Feb 25, 2007)

The pictures here are so funny!!! These are the closest thing I can find. I never seem to have the camera at the right times.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

This is Lucy. She claims she *wasn't *digging.


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

desilu said:


> This is Lucy. She claims she *wasn't *digging.


With a sweet face like that, I'd believe her.

Great shot.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

These are all great!!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I think this was the best photo thread ever!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*does this?*

does this qualify as a funny facial expression, this was taken summer of 2006


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is couple of picture, which could perhaps be added to this thread


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Great pictures everyone! : 

We were trying to get a picture of Biscuit with the glasses on but he wouldn't hold still:


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

dad, this salt water sure is tasty


----------



## Banner (Jan 25, 2006)

Joe said:


> Here is couple of picture, which could perhaps be added to this thread


Those are great shots Joe. I love the first one, "NOSY" and the last one, RastaDog.

Dan


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Another of my favorites. Lucy looooooves carrots!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)




----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Love these pics! So much fun to see their funny little faces.


----------



## Muse (Jan 9, 2006)




----------

